# iPad 3 / iOS7: no song no video



## APPLEmac34 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Après une mise à jour iOS7 sur mes iPhone (5) et iPad 3 (64 Go WiFi+3G), les résultats sont mitigés.
Sur iPhone 5: aucun souci, tout fonctionne bien pour le moment.

Sur iPad 3: impossible de lire une vidéo ou écouter une musique. Quand je clic sur l'un de ces média, le lecteur plante (l'appli se ferme), et le fichier disparaît de la liste (mais l'espace n'est pas libéré). Ces mêmes fichiers étaient lu sans problème nativement sur iOS6 (ce sont des vidéos iTunes et de la musique acheté).

Avez-vous ce syndrome également ?


----------



## PDD (19 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai que mes propres vidéos dans l'Ipad 3 et aucun problème de son...


----------



## shinjilestat (19 Septembre 2013)

Pas d'iPad 3, mais un iPad mini, et je rencontre aussi des soucis avec le lecteur audio.
Celui-ci qui inopinément lorsque j'avance la lecture de deux titres ou plus.
Cela se produit sur tous les albums stocké sur l'iPad.
Un reboot de l'iPad n'a rien changé.

Sinon quelqu'un sait comment avoir la mosaïque de jaquette en mode paysage ?
Elle semble avoir été "oublié" dans cette version d'iOS 7 sur iPad.
Elle est pourtant présente sur iPhone.


----------

